# Safe All-Liquid Diets? 21 Years Old



## SarahMadison (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello!

I'm new to the community, though I've been suffering with chr


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people with chron's or colitis will do an all Ensure diet (however many cans a day you need to meet your calorie requirements) as it is complete nutrition.

Usually they only do it for a short time when the ulcers need to heal up and anything rubbing on the irritated intestinal lining is a bad idea.

I don't know if it is safe permanently, but a lot of people will do it for a few weeks when they need to.


----------



## SarahMadison (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, thank you for tr response! I think my message sent before I was finished writing it. How long is a typical run on the Ensure diet? I've looked into juice diets and other shake diets, but hear that many of them aren't "safe" as they don't meet nutritional requirements. Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ensure was made to provide nutritional support for people who are too ill to eat properly so it is more nutritionally complete than some things that are out there, or just drinking fruit/vegetable juice. My Dad added Ensure to his diet for a few months (although he ate some regular food when he could) when he was getting radiation treatments for cancer that made his throat sore and irritated and made eating solid food uncomfortable.

Usually what I hear people doing is during a flare up for a few weeks while waiting for the medications to kick in and the ulcerations to heal.


----------



## HealthIsWealth (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been on a liquid diet for a little over a month now, because I got tired of experimenting and trying to find foods that I wasn't allergic to or foods that didn't cause diarrhea and I was losing weight each week for months. I use Absorb Plus elemental shakes which contains carbs, protein, vitamins, amino acids, minerals and trace minerals all in a predigested form. It doesn't contain fats though so you have to add a tbsp of oil to each shake for complete nutrition. Each shake is 360 calories and with oil 480 calories. It is pretty expensive though, I need at least 4 shakes a day to maintain my weight and 5 per day to gain 1 pound each week. Also I buy the unsweetened version which doesn't contain any added sugar.

Here is the Absorb Plus website: http://www.absorbplus.com/

I think a liquid diet is safe if you choose good quality meal replacement products. If you can't afford elemental/liquid diet products I know that a liquid diet consisting of raw, unpasteurized milk and fruit/veggie juices is safe as well but you will have to drink a lot of milk (preferably raw goat's milk is the closest to human milk). Also if you culture the raw milk with a good quality probiotic for 24 hours, most of the lactose sugar is broken down if you are lactose-intolerant.

You can purchase raw milk on nearby farms in most states or you can find raw, cultured cheese products at Whole Foods markets or online. I can tolerate raw cheese in my diet, even though I can't drink pasteurized milk or eat regular cheese without having diarrhea.

Here's some more info about raw milk: http://www.realmilk.com/

Hope this helps.


----------

